# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Hơn 2 triệu fan Facebook điên đảo vì cún Boo

## datxanhmb81

*Chẳng phải là một ngôi sao Hollywodd hay ngôi sao ca nhạc nào cả, nhưng với hơn 2 triệu fan, chú cún Boo đang là hiện tượng của mạng xã hội.* 
 
 
Xxin chào các bạn của Boo

 
Lượng fan của Boo lên tới hơn 2 triệu

 
Ngắm biển lúc hoàng hôn

 
Cười tươi khi biết đang được chụp ảnh

 
Ngủ khì thật đáng yêu

 
Nghịch ngợm trên ô tô

 
"Áo" cùng tone với đệm

 

 
Lại ngủ khì rồi

 
Lại thích nhìn ống kính khi ngồi chơi trên ghế

 
Nằm suy tư

 
Dạ em là Boo ạ!

 
Hiền lành yêu quá đi!

 
Mùa đông phải kín mít

 
Mặt rất hớn hở

 
Lè lưỡi 'xì teen'

 

 
Cùng nhau dạo phố

 
Mỗi đứa mỗi kiểu

 

 
Vừa tắm xong

 
Nỗi buồn chiều lá rụng   

 *Smile*​

----------

